# Jump Pack INsta Kill HQ?



## NewGuy55 (Jul 1, 2008)

I remember playing CSM awhile back and the guy had a Jump INfantry Unit and in that unit he had a model that had lighting claws that caused instant death. Anyone know the name of said model?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Non existwits the Csm have no jump infantry special characters.


----------



## NewGuy55 (Jul 1, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Non existwits the Csm have no jump infantry special characters.


what am i thinking of then? Cause I remember my Raverners getting owned by it.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Abaddon he's strength 8 and gets tons of attacks.


----------



## NewGuy55 (Jul 1, 2008)

No that's not him remember him having S4 lighting claws and he was wearing a jump pack.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Not a special character a chaos lord with mark of slaanesh daemon weapon and jump pack.


----------



## NewGuy55 (Jul 1, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Not a special character a chaos lord with mark of slaanesh daemon weapon and jump pack.


That's him. He had a instant death rule hitting trygons and killing them in one turn.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

He has a daemon weapon which has a different effect depending on what mark you give him he has a mark of slaanesh so causes instant death.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Not a special character a chaos lord with mark of slaanesh daemon weapon and jump pack.


I wonder what he would do if he had an itch?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't think there's a way to have Lightning Claws and a Daemon Weapon and certainly no way to use them at the same time but you could have this guys

Chaos Lord
- Mark of Slaanesh
- Jump Pack
- Daemon Weapon

For 155pts. 

That's 4+D6 WS 6 S4 Instant Death power weapon attacks on the charge and you can say your Daemon Weapon is in the form of Lightning Claws just without the rules obviously.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I fhe re-rolled for wounds he was cheating. If not then the was being perfectly legal.


----------

